# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زبان و ادبیّات عربی

## Parniya

​
*زبان و ادبیّات عربی*

*هدف*
مردم کشور ما امروزه بيش از گذشته نياز به آشنايي با زبان و ادبيات عربي دارند چرا که عربي زبان اول جهان اسلام و زبان فرهنگ تمدن بيشتر کشورهاي مسلمان است و ما براي اتحاد، همدلي و همزباني با جهان اسلام و بهره گيري از منابع اصلي اسلامي و تحقيقاتي که در اين زمينه انجام مي شود و همچنين تسلط بر زبان و ادبيات فارسي که از زبان و ادبيات عربي بسيار تأثير پذيرفته است، بايد به زبان و ادبيات عرب مسلط باشيم. از همين رو طبق ماده 16 قانون اساسي کشورمان، درس عربي يک از دروس تمامي دانش آموزان از سال اول راهنمايي تا پايان دوره متوسطه است و اين تنها درسي است که در قانون اساسي بر آن تأکيد شده است.
دانشجوي زبان و ادبيات عربي با تاريخ و ادبيات عرب، متون مختلف نظم و نثر دوره هاي مختلف، فن ترجمه از عربي به فارسي و بالعکس، علوم بلاغي و عروض و قافيه در زبان و ادبيات عرب آشنا مي شود.
*توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
زبان و ادبيات عربي تنها رشته زبانهاي خارجه است که فقط از داوطلبان گروه علوم انساني دانشجو مي پذيرد و در واقع اين رشته يکي از رشته هاي گروه آزمايشي علوم انساني محسوب مي شود.
زبان و ادبيات فارسي و عربي وامدار يکديگر هستند و اين دو زبان چنان درآميخته اند که بسياري از استادان و اديبان ما معتقدند زبان عربي يک زبان بيگانه نيست و از همين رو در اکثر دانشگاهها رشته زبان و ادبيات عربي در کنار رشته زبان و ادبيات فارسي در دپارتمان دانشکده ادبيات قرار دارد  و جزوي از رشته هاي گروه علوم انساني محسوب مي شود. البته زبان عربي بايد يک آزمون اختصاصي داشته و داوطلبان تمامي گروههاي آزمايشي اجازه شرکت در اين آزمون را داشته باشند چون گاهي اوقات يک داوطلب رياضي نيز به رشته زبان و ادبيات عربي علاقمند است و مايل است در کنار رشته هاي فني، اين رشته را نيز انتخاب کند و استعداد و علاقه لازم را نيز در اين زمينه دارد.
علاقه و انگيزه در اين رشته مثل ساير رشته ها حرف اول را مي زند. همچنين دانشجوي زبان و ادبيات عربي بايد به ادبيات فارسي و زبان عربي تسلط نسبي داشته باشد و در کنار اين توانمندي ها اگر به زبان عربي به عنوان زبان وحي نگاه کند، با عشق و علاقه بيشتري رشته تحصيلي خود را ادامه مي دهد.
عده اي از استادان رشته عربي معتقدند که دانشجوي اين رشته در بدو ورود بايد بتواند به زبان عرب صحبت کند اما برخي ديگر معتقدند که در رشته زبان و ادبيات عربي دانشجو بايد در ادبيات قوي باشد يعني بايد بتواند متون و اشعار عربي را به راحتي بخواند و اعراب گذاري کند. البته دانشجويان اين رشته بايد از ترم اول توان تکلم به زبان عربي را داشته باشند و دروس ادبيات عربي نيز به زبان عربي به آنها ارائه گردد. اما اگر چنين تواني را دانشجو نداشته باشد بايد حداقل به قواعد، لغت و بلاغت زبان عربي تا حد کتب عربي دبيرستان مسلط باشد.
براي موفقيت در رشته هاي زبانهاي خارجه و از جمله رشته زبان عربي بايد استعداد زبان آموزي داشت، استعدادي که تا حدودي ذاتي است و با تلاش و پشتکار بارور مي شود. البته هستند کساني که در زمينه زبان آموزي استعداد چنداني نداشتند ولي در رشته زبان و ادبيات عربي موفق شده اند. افرادي که پس از فارغ التحصيلي در زمينه ادبيات عربي فعاليت کرده و کمتر به زبان عربي پرداخته اند.
* نكات تكميلي*
باتوجه به اينكه فارغ‌التحصيلان دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا از توانايي بيشتري نسبت به فارغ‌التحصيلان دوره كارشناسي برخوردارند و با توجه به مطالعات بيشتر مي‌توانند در زمينه‌هاي تخصصي‌تري فعاليت نمايند، لذا در موسسه‌هاي محل جذب دانشجويان كارشناسي و نيز در سازمان‌هاي مختلف مسئوليت‌هاي بالاتر و مهمتر علمي و پژوهشي را مي‌توانند عهده‌دار شوند. براي مثال مي‌توانند در دانشگاهها به عنوان اعضاي هيات علمي پذيرفته شوند و كارهاي اجرايي را برعهده گيرند. همچنين در مراكز تحقيقاتي و انتشاراتي به عنوان محقق و مترجم مشغول به كار شوند همچنين در وزارت ارشاد و امور خارجه به عنوان رايزن فرهنگي سفارتخانه‌هاي جمهوري اسلامي ايران در كشورهاي عربي مشغول به كار شوند.
*گرايش‌هاي مقطع كارشناسي*
در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالي کشورمان نيز اين رشته در دو گرايش زبان و ادبيات عربي و دبيري زبان و ادبيات عربي ارائه مي شود.

*رشته‌هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته*
زبان و ادبيات فارسي

*وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر*
در برخي از دانشگاههاي كشور در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري رشته زبان و ادبيات عرب دانشجو پذيرفته مي‌شود. در اين رشته گرايش‌ خاصي در دوره كارشناسي ارشد و دكترا ارائه نمي‌شود. فقط همان رشته زبان و ادبيات عربي در دوره تحصيلات تكميلي ادامه پيدا مي‌كند. ولي هر دانشجو مي‌تواند با توجه به علاقه و توانايي‌هاي خود در يك زمينه تخصصي ادبيات عربي مهارت بيشتري بدست آورد.


*درس‌هاي اصلي و اختصاصي رشته‌ی زبان و ادبيات عرب در مقطع کارشناسي*

آزمايشگاه 1 و 2 و 3
صرف 1 و 2

نحو 1 و 2
ترجمه و تجويد قرآن کريم

روش تحقيق و مأخذ شناسي
مکالمه 1 و 2 و 3

تمرين صرف و نحو 1 و 2
متون حديث

ادب متعهد اهل بيت
روزنامه ها و مجلات عربي

ادب سياسي در دوره اسلام
قرائت متون عرفاني

ادبيات تطبيقي
فن ترجمه

انشاء 1 و 2 و 3
علوم بلاغي 1 و 2

زبان خارجي تخصصي 1 و 2
متون نهج البلاغه

ترجمه از عربي به فارسي و بالعکس
عروض و قافيه

فقه اللغه
قرائت متون تفسيري قرآن کريم

نامه نگاري و خلاصه نويسي
نقد ادبي

متون نظم و نثر از سقوط بغداد تا عصر حاضر
تاريخ ادبيات از سقوط بغداد تا عصر حاضر

متون نظم و نثر دوره عباسي اول
تاريخ ادبيات دوره عباسي اول

متون نظم و نثر عباسي دوم
تاريخ ادبيات دوره عباسي دوم

متون نظم و نثر دوره اندلس
متون نظم و نثر دوره معاصر 1 و 2

تاريخ و ادبيات دوره معاصر 1 و 2
متون نظم و نثر عربي در ايران از آغاز تا سقوط بغداد

متون نظم و نثر عربي در ايران از سقوط بغداد تا دوره معاصر
تاريخ ادبيات از دوره جاهلي تا پايان دوره اموي

متون نظم و نثر از جاهلي تا پايان دوره اموي


 *گزینه2

----------

